
Ask HN: Survey for a music sharing app/service - anacierdem
https://form.jotform.com/91756083786976
======
anacierdem
I am planning to build a service in which users can share music between
streaming services without boundaries. Do you think this will worth it? You
can fill out a short survey for me to have an idea!

